# Iron Rod and FIMO: Build Start-Finish (lots of pics)



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

So heres a picture tutorial on making a tube slinghot using minimal tools and materials. The basic idea of using a metal frame and modelling clay grip I got from Joerg Spraves' video on YouTube, I just changed it up slightly by using a 6mm iron rod bent into the basic shape using a camping stove to heat it up, making it more workable.
Then use your choice of colours to make the grip, custom molded to your hand, and bake in the oven as per instructions. Then make up a bandset of your choice, in this case double Thera-tube blue, attach pouch in your preferred method. I used 350 paracord to from triple loops on the pouch, and then tbg to wrap and tuck the tubes. Then simply slip the loops of the tubes into the forks, and away you go! Enjoy

Iryman





























































































I think I'll call it th LowRider! haha!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nice tutorial, interesting look to this one.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah, its not the prettiest ss around thats for sure! but it shoots all right


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Shooting good is most important. It is also fitted to your hand so should be comfortable.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is really cool!
My hardware store sells similar stuff, but it's not exactly fimo.
I might grab a couple next time i visit.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done. Good pics.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great project! You show that it is possible to get a very professional result with a minimum of tools.

I am not familiar with your handle material. How well does it hold up, if for example you drop it on concrete?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Charles said:


> Great project! You show that it is possible to get a very professional result with a minimum of tools.
> 
> I am not familiar with your handle material. How well does it hold up, if for example you drop it on concrete?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Well it feels rock solid once its set, its basically children's modelling clay which hardens in the oven. I haven't dropped it yet, though I imagine if one were to bash it about with gusto it might chip or crack, but for normal use I see it lasting a very long time! Plus its really easy to work with.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice job !

The grip is way cool! Did you have to alter the "cook" time from the package instructions, because of the metal ( heat transfer)?

How hot does the rod get, I don't see gloves?


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

well the rod does get hot as you would expect but surprisingly the fimo clay is able to be touched for a second or 2 before it starts to be too hot, and it actually only sets rock hard once it cools down. When you first remove it from the oven it has a sort of rubbery feel to it. I did leave it in the oven about 10 minute longer than the instructions say, but otherwise no alteration needed. Just make sure to let it cool down completely before handling, it retains heat for a good half hour or so.

I bought the FIMO clay on ebay, for those interested. All sorts of colors to choose from


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another question: I note that you have nice little loops at your bends. Are you bending the rod around something?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes Charles, I had another 8mm iron rod clamped to my table, and used this to bend my working piece around, as well using my pliers to twist and shape it. Could have done with an anvil and proper forge, but nevermind


----------



## Hoosier (Jan 6, 2012)

_Interesting tutorial._


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice and easy


----------

